# Genetic Testing Code Modifiers



## sharon40 (Nov 11, 2009)

not sure when to append these modifiers for lab procedures when Cytogenetic studies are performed. please help!!!


----------



## HNISHA (Jan 20, 2010)

*Modifiers*

As per the CPT If the procedure is performed to test for oncologic (neoplasm) or inherited (eg.. Alzheimer's disease) disorders we should use the "Genetic Testing Code" Modifiers. 

Hope this helps!

Thanks,
Abdul Saleem M


----------

